# What do I do? and How should I feel?



## eden0718 (Jul 9, 2012)

My husband and I finally decided mutually to separate permanently. I usually am the one to separate for a few months and then go back because I miss him so much and he generally treats me way better than oppose to living with me on a regular basis. It hurts when you still love your husband and I know that he still loves me to; but it seems love doesn't mean you should be married. We haven’t talked about divorce but we have talked about dating other people and I guess if it gets serious we will ask for a divorce. We just can’t seem to get along enough to live together anymore. I tell him all the time he’s a good friend a great friend but not a good husband at all. 

My main concern is I want to know what I should do about myself during this process and how should I go on with my life. I really didn't have much a life before him. I had hopes and dreams of course but we got married so early (20 & 21) so it’s like what now. I am 27 now and I am lost as to what I am going to do about myself and our son (who is 6 years old). I get depressed so easily and when I do I don’t want to do anything and I know that’s not an option because I have to take care of my son. I don’t have hardly any friends, so there isn't much chance to get away and take my mind off of things. I am just at a lost because I don’t know what’s normal or how I should feel about everything or what’s my next steps. 

No one around me is going through this at all, so no one knows how I feel and aren't really helpful with their advice.

Thanks for reading


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello there

I just popped in to say... I really have no idea what you should do! Because I have no idea what I should do myself!

But just know you are not alone!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

What is it about him that makes him a great friend but not a good husband?


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

You are grieving the death of your marriage so you should feel like somebody died.

We all know that it takes one step, one minute, one conversation, one visit at a time but YOU have to try to start living your life.

Exercise is always a good place to start. Get involved at church. Reach out to an old friend. Work on YOU. Your weight, your smile, your hair, your attitude, there will never be a better time in your life to do a complete makeover

One tiny, itty-bitty step at a time.

YOU can do it, I know YOU can,
Stretch


----------



## accept1 (Sep 23, 2013)

'''''''.We just can’t seem to get along enough to live together anymore. I tell him all the time he’s a good friend a great friend but not a good husband at all. '''''''

Why cant you get along.


----------

